# problème d'installation panther sur emac



## dajuda (15 Juin 2010)

bonjour a tous
 J'ai récupéré un emac d'un amie, qui m'a demandé de le formater afin de lui installer panther. J'ai effacé l'ancienne partition pour mettre une nouvelle partition afin de mettre panther. Mais voila qu'après les 1er étapes d'installations Mac os x ( introduction, ouvrez moi et licence) à "choisir destination" il me dit: "vous ne pouvez pas installer mac os x sur ce volume. Aucune version antérieur de mac os x n'est installée". 

Que dois je faire? Svp


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2010)

bonjour

detailler !
quel emac exactement?
avec quel OS , d'origine  ou le dernier dessus

et d'ou sort ce panther?


----------



## dajuda (15 Juin 2010)

Pardon...
Ce genre d'emac, avec avant que je le touche c'était un mac os x tiger mais je ne sais plus, en tout cas je l'ai effacé avec l'utilitaire de disque. Et mes 3 cds Panthers 10,3 ne sont pas d'origine avec l'emac.
Depuis j'ai suivie des méthodes qui ont échoué, 
Par exemple: 
j'ai démarré en maintenant alt, j'ai choisie le cd. 
Et de là j'ai essayé d'installer directement en pensant qu'il formaterai automatiquement mais non.
Alors j'ai fais utilitaire de disque et effacé les ancienne partions pour en mettre une neuve qui demande juste a être inscrite dessus.
Cependant quand je refais la procédure d'installation il me met le disque dur accompagné d'un hexagone rouge centré d'un point d'exclamation. Que dois je faire? plz

Merci


----------



## iMacounet (15 Juin 2010)

dajuda a dit:


> Pardon...
> Ce genre d'emac, avec avant que je le touche c'était un mac os x tiger mais je ne sais plus, en tout cas je l'ai effacé avec l'utilitaire de disque. Et mes 3 cds Panthers 10,3 ne sont pas d'origine avec l'emac.
> Depuis j'ai suivie des méthodes qui ont échoué,
> Par exemple:
> ...



Si tu essaye d'installer 10.3 avec des cd gris qui ne sont pas d'origine a l'eMac ça fonctionnera pas !


----------



## christophe2312 (15 Juin 2010)

tu n avais le dvd tiger avec l emac?
Car effacer sans avoir le dvd d install c est risqué


----------



## Pamoi (15 Juin 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Car effacer sans avoir le dvd d install c est risqué



De toutes façons c'est un 700 ou 800 Mhz à bus 100 Mhz, donc l'OS livré avec n'était pas Panther, il n'aurait pas été plus avancé.
Il faudrait un CD d'install universel, donc noir. Pas moyen de faire autrement (de quelle couleur est ton CD d'install ?)

Il peut aussi y avoir un problème de cavaliers sur le disque, il est peut-être en cable select ou slave, et ça empêche l'installation (ça m'est déjà arrivé)


----------



## dajuda (15 Juin 2010)

c'est un cd noir avec un grand X dessus. 
Sorry mais je n'ai point les cd d'origine.
Vous pensez que ça peut être risqué même si j'ai respecter à la lettre le formatage?


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2010)

As tu un autre mac pour tenter une install en mode target ?

Autrement vérification de  la position des cavaliers, mais il faut démonter, et c'est pas trop aisé sur ce modèle de emac.

3è alternative: attendre les lumières des autres demain matin


----------



## christophe2312 (16 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> De toutes façons c'est un 700 ou 800 Mhz à bus 100 Mhz, donc l'OS livré avec n'était pas Panther, il n'aurait pas été plus avancé.
> Il faudrait un CD d'install universel, donc noir. Pas moyen de faire autrement (de quelle couleur est ton CD d'install ?)
> 
> 
> ...





il ne semble pas qu il est signale un changement de disque dur 


Pour demarrer une install avec cd noir c est touche "C"
Refaire un formatage dd avec cd (le plus simple c est de creer une nouvelle partition )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h06 ----------

panther  cd noir , pas de soucis pour l install normalement sur ta machine


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juin 2010)

ca sent de plus en plus souci materiel


evidemment le manque de cd d'origine ( pourtant à ne pas perdre) empêche de faire l' Apple hardware test
( qui est propre à chaque machine et sur les cd gris d'origine)


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:
			
		

> Pamoi a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si , on le voit aux grilles des HP



			
				christophe2312 a dit:
			
		

> Pamoi a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, mais ça m'est déjà arrivé de ne pas pouvoir réinstaler un OS sur un eMac (sans avoir touché à rien), il m'a fallu changer la position des cavaliers, et là ça m'y fait penser pile poil.


----------



## dajuda (16 Juin 2010)

Il faudrait un CD d'install universel, donc noir. Pas moyen de faire autrement (de quelle couleur est ton CD d'install ?)

Voila le type de cd que j'ai.
Ce sont des cd noir avec écrit panther et centrer d'un grand X. Le boitier de ces cd je ne l'ai plus. Mais en tout cas ce sont sûr, des cd de mac.
 Et stp  "pasmoi" qu'est ce que c'est les cavaliers dans l'hardware? Où se trouve t'il? C'est le branchement du disque dur à la carte mère? pour que je le fasse au plus tôt merci d'avance.


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2010)

dajuda a dit:


> Et stp  "pasmoi" qu'est ce que c'est les cavaliers dans l'hardware? Où se trouve t'il? C'est le branchement du disque dur à la carte mère? pour que je le fasse au plus tôt merci d'avance.



Le problème c'est qu'il faut démonter le mac, et c'est pas simple. 
mais mieux vaut attendre d'autres avis avant de te lancer là dedans. 
As tu essayé une install en mode target ?

Pour info, les cavaliers du disque dur sont là :


----------



## dajuda (16 Juin 2010)

non j'ai pas essayé car le cd 1 reste dans le lecteur emac.
Et je t'avourai que je ne sais pas ce que c'est le mode target.:rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juin 2010)

faut voir si le système d'origine de cet emac n'est pas supérieur à la version que tu tentes d'installer

selon mactracker, l'emac 2005 était livré avec Tiger et le précédent, en 1,0 ou 1,25 avec Panther décliné dans sa version X.3.3 !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h38 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> De toutes façons c'est un 700 ou 800 Mhz à bus 100 Mhz,





Pamoi a dit:


> on le voit aux grilles des HP



tu pourrais préciser ? les grilles sont différentes sur les modèles suivants ?


----------



## dajuda (16 Juin 2010)

Donc, Arlequin tu penses que je ne peux pas installer un mac os x antérieur? Mais le soucie c'est que j'ai que cette version là qui est noir et universel. Si je dois prendre un tiger universel je le ferai mais j'aimerai au mieux l'éviter. 

Cependant je vais suivre le conseil de Pasmoi et ainsi attendre d'autres posts.

Aussi, Qu'est ce que la grille d'hp? Comment je peux l'avoir sur l'ordi?


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2010)

Pour le mode target, une bonne explication* là*

Selon Mactracker, livré avec OS 9.2.2, 10.1 ou 10.2, et système maxi 10.4.11, donc pas de souci pour l'install de Panther. 
Edit: Le cd d'install que tu as est universel, donc fonctionne sur ta machine, pas de souci de ce coté là.

Concernant l'aspect extérieur, à gauche les grilles de HP des eMacs à bus 133 ou 167Mhz, à droite celles des 1ers eMacs 700 et 800 à bus 100Mhz. On peut également noter que les membrannes des HP sont blanches pour les uns, grises pour les autres.







​


----------



## dajuda (16 Juin 2010)

c'est bon j'ai trouver quelque chose qui pourrais vous intéresser:
 Dans le claper du lecteur cd il y a: G4-1ghz/256/80/Superdrive/56k/220v
Je suppose que la grille d'hp est celle de gauche.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Concernant l'aspect extérieur, à gauche les grilles de HP des eMacs à bus 133 ou 167Mhz, à droite celles des 1ers eMacs 700 et 800 à bus 100Mhz. On peut également noter que les membrannes des HP sont blanches pour les uns, grises pour les autres.



merci pour l'info 



dajuda a dit:


> c'est bon j'ai trouver quelque chose qui pourrais vous intéresser:
> ​   Dans le claper du lecteur cd il y a: G4-1ghz/256/80/Superdrive/56k/220v
> Je suppose que la grille d'hp est celle de gauche.



ah

ce qui relance mon idée

si (et je dis bien si) l'emac est un modèle  fourni avec 10.3.3 et que le cd est en X.3.0, le problème est peut être là


----------



## dajuda (16 Juin 2010)

donc il me faudrai un cd tiger universel, c'est ça?


----------



## dajuda (16 Juin 2010)

voici ce que ça me fais


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2010)

dajuda a dit:


> c'est bon j'ai trouver quelque chose qui pourrais vous intéresser:
> Dans le claper du lecteur cd il y a: G4-1ghz/256/80/Superdrive/56k/220v
> Je suppose que la grille d'hp est celle de gauche.


t'es un coquin, tu n'avais pas mis la photo de ton emac ... 



Arlequin a dit:


> ce qui relance mon idée
> si (et je dis bien si) l'emac est un modèle  fourni avec 10.3.3 et que le cd est en X.3.0, le problème est peut être là


Si c'est la dernière version du eMac 1,0 (à bus 167),   effectivement. Chapeau 

Pour être sur de tout ça, il faudrait avoir accès à la pomme, ce qui n'est pas le cas.
Donc, il faudrait regarder les barettes mémoire:
1 encoche: bus à 1,67 --> 10.3.3 minimum (d'où ton problème)
2 encoches: bus à 133 --> 10.3.0 (pas de problème en principe)
le nombre d'encoches à vérifier est au niveau des contacts, et non pas sur le coté des barettes







Si tu as la barette de droite, il te faut 10.3.3, et à priori tu n'as que 10.3.0 
Tout vient de là.​


----------



## dajuda (16 Juin 2010)

putin la vache! ok vous pensez que ça vient de là? les barettes affectent une installation? Pourtant mon cd provient de chez apple, et pour moi leurs cd sont fait pour être à peut près adapté sur tout les macs. 
Mais à la fin du compte qu'est que je dois faire? Le cavalier a regarder? Les ram a changer? ou a acheter un cd?


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

Quelle est la version de ton CD de Mac OS X ? 10.3.0 ou 10.3.3 ?


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2010)

dajuda a dit:


> putin la vache! ok vous pensez que ça vient de là? les barettes affectent une installation? Pourtant mon cd provient de chez apple, et pour moi leurs cd sont fait pour être à peut près adapté sur tout les macs.
> Mais à la fin du compte qu'est que je dois faire? Le cavalier a regarder? Les ram a changer? ou a acheter un cd?



oula !! tu mélanges tout, là ... 
Retour au calme ... 

regarde ton cd d'install: keski y'a marqué dessus: mac OSX 10.3 ou OSX 10.3.3 ?
Regarde les barettes: 1 ou 2 encoches ?

T'affoles pas et reviens nous voir avec les réponses.


----------



## dajuda (16 Juin 2010)

Merci messieur.
le cd que j'ai mis dedans est le cd d'install n°1 MAC OS X Panther Version 10.3
Je vous dirai après pour les ram car j'ai pas la clé a laine pour le démonter.
Se soir je pourrais vous dire ça.


----------



## christophe2312 (16 Juin 2010)

bonjour
comme dit imacounet dit nous ce qu il y a sur ton cd install
Si tu a ou connait quelqu un qui a un autre mac tu peu install le système grâce a la façon "target" 
ou "T"
pas besoin de changer de ram , ou de changer de position les cavalier sur le disque interne 
le plus simple c est tiger , car panther est un système obsolète,pratiquement tous les appli ne sont plus a jour, et la pas de soucis tiger s installera sans probleme

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h12 ----------

pas besoin de demonte
avec le cd install tu va dans a "propos de ce mac" et la tous est indique


----------



## dajuda (16 Juin 2010)

Pour être sur de tout ça, il faudrait avoir accès à la pomme, ce qui n'est pas le cas.
Donc, il faudrait regarder les barettes mémoire:
1 encoche: bus à 1,67 --> 10.3.3 minimum (d'où ton problème)

J'ai la barrette n°1 c'est à dire bus à 1,67 et donc je peux que installer 10,3,3. 
Merde c'est con mais bon si c'est comme ça je vais le faire.
Cependant j'attend vos avis quand même


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

Trouve toi un CD de Mac OS X Tiger (10.4) voire Léopard 10.5 (Mais Snow Léopard 10.6 c'est négatif, Intel only) ! Tu prends bien un noir aussi.


----------



## dajuda (16 Juin 2010)

Merci imacounet.


----------



## christophe2312 (16 Juin 2010)

dajuda a dit:


> Pour être sur de tout ça, il faudrait avoir accès à la pomme, ce qui n'est pas le cas.
> 
> 
> lors de ton premier install ,grace a ta photo
> ...


----------



## dajuda (16 Juin 2010)

Cool.
Mais le seul dernier soucie C'est que je n'arrive pas a enlever le cd panther. :rateau:
Je me sens nul!


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

du lecteur ? tu allume l'eMAc et si tu appuie en haut a droite sur la fleche de ton clavier si c'est celui d'origine


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2010)

Si la trappe ne veut pas s'ouvrir par le clavier, tu ouvres _*délicatement *_la trappe du lecteur à la main, et tu appuies sur le bouton d'éjection (avec un petit tournevis ou un truc du même genre) que tu aperçois à droite sous le tiroir


----------



## dajuda (16 Juin 2010)

le soucie c'est qu'il y a de bouton, il y a un trou.


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

Glisse un trombone deplié à l'interieur.


----------



## dajuda (16 Juin 2010)

sur le clavier ça veut pas. Et sur le lecteur il n'y a pas de bouton il y a un trou:rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

trombone deplie dans le trou du lecteur :rateau:


----------



## dajuda (16 Juin 2010)

tourne vis trombone deplier... j'ai essayer de faire un "bump" sur quelque sur quelque chose mais non.


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2010)

et ça c'est pas un bouton d'éjection ???






tu appuies dessus, et le tiroir s'ouvre.


----------



## christophe2312 (16 Juin 2010)

le trou ou le bouton est en bas a gauche au niveau de la trappe, il faut quand même pousser le mécanisme sur environ 0,5 cm


----------



## dajuda (16 Juin 2010)

certe la photo est de mauvaise qualité mais je ne suis pas fou c'est bien un trou et non un bouton qui est généralement noir.


----------



## dajuda (16 Juin 2010)

cool! c'est de la manip mon vieux!! J'ai réussi!


----------



## christophe2312 (16 Juin 2010)

c est bon,  a l intérieur il y a un mini bouton de la taille d une tête d allumette


----------



## dajuda (16 Juin 2010)

merci christophe mais j'ai peu récupéré le cd! enfin! Merci!!!


----------



## didgar (17 Juin 2010)

Salut !



dajuda a dit:


> merci christophe mais j'ai peu récupéré le cd! enfin! Merci!!!



Juste pour dire qu'il existe une procédure d'éjection forcée de disque optique au démarrage de la machine ! Il suffit de rester appuyé sur le clic gauche ( si tu as une souris à deux boutons ) dès la mise sous tension de l'ordi jusqu'à ce que la trappe s'ouvre ... toute seule 

A+

Didier


----------



## christophe2312 (17 Juin 2010)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oui c est aussi une possibilitée, mais avec le clavier et la touche ejection,dajuda avait des soucis


----------



## didgar (17 Juin 2010)

Salut !



christophe2312 a dit:


> Oui c est aussi une possibilitée, mais avec le clavier et la touche ejection,dajuda avait des soucis



Il n'est cependant pas interdit de brancher directement la souris sur un port usb du mac !

A+

Didier


----------



## christophe2312 (17 Juin 2010)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+ 1
je n y avais pas pensé


----------

